# Is Carbon good for plants?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i have seen a lot of stores carry tubs of black carbon and someone said that you just add the pieces to your gravel and it helps get CO2 in the tank and helps plants grow?
what is the truth to this?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

As far as i know this is an urban myth.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wrong Mr. Doyle............its a flat out lie.  Carbon removes trace elements from the water which is vital for a plants health.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Sucking up trace elements is not what the poster asked about


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

..LOL......would have to agree with D.D...


----------

